# Is America Still the Greatest?



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

There is a lot of news, talk, posts here, etc that all say we are not the greatest. This vid even gives some reasons:






So is there a place that is better than America?

I would define better as:

No government surveillance

No Intrusion on rights, esp those that "shall not be infringed"

Few, Very Few Laws

If there is tax, only on purchases that are not "necessities"

No property tax

Full property rights

Right to defend


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

(probably some others I'm not thinking of)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We are the best because we say we are and think we are but we are not I believe the best. The best at what? The country doesn't stick together in adverse conditions. They take advantage of adverse conditions to get a political leg up on the other guy. I believe we will witness the breakup of the United States. It's because of the type of things that happened at Bethlehem steel. They just said they were the best and decided not to upgrade their equipment, they decided to tax the products from overseas. Instead of actually making something that was better. It doesn't work that way and that is the road we are heading down. Say you are, but you are not.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

America today is a country where you can disappear into the mouth of the government in the name of the greater good. It's a sad state of affairs that has been getting worse and worse.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If we're not any longer who took our place??


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow. You need to go out of country for a while to get a true perspective.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

America is mediocre at everything. We once were the greatest, but how with all of our problems.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Well guys... I thought everyone knew that Canada was the greatest country in the world.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> Wow. You need to go out of country for a while to get a true perspective.


I appreciate the response, can you go a little deeper for me?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep Ole GasholeWillie is right. The Sheeple are wearing blinders and the rest hide in a false sense of security behind rose colored glasses. Just look around at what reality really looks like.

This Country is already in the toilet. You will see without a doubt....... when someone pushes the flush lever.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here you go... (Yes we are the greatest)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You want answers? Can YOU handle the truth?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

AskSteve said:


> I appreciate the response, can you go a little deeper for me?


Yes, Canada is one of the few countries that that has won a war against the USA.



> * A story about the War of 1812*
> 
> A large group of American soldiers are moving down a road when they hear a Voice call from behind a hill: "_One Newfoundlander soldier is better than ten American soldiers_".
> 
> ...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea yea, war of 1812. Try that today. Or fifteen years ago, as my argument implies.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

So when are you two packing up and leaving? And just where - in your humble opinion - will you go that is better?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Anywhere Obama and the liberals don't run the country. If Bernie Sanders wins the election its all over. I know people are patriotic but we'll maybe America is the best at being blindly patriotic.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> here you go... (Yes we are the greatest)


Before you go any further with this quack. When he says he is Canadian, that is a red flag, it is the kind of hidden agenda hack that is only available from non news media youtube bloggers. It is a declaration that is supposed to set this guy up as an objective person that can then criticize Canada with badly twisted facts in an effort to make the US look wonderful in contrast.

Most of what he says is not true. Priests are not banned. Spontaneous protests can and will happen. The long gun registry was scrapped after not being successfully implemented. A place where if I want a handgun, it is only a 5hr formality to take a safety course. The press is extremely free, we don't have CNN and FOX(actually we do), instead we have smaller venues. A place where freedom of speech really isn't a right? Boy are you a big full of it hack!

And yes, obviously he can't go through all the countries, it was hard enough for him to lie about Canada.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

James m said:


> Yea yea, war of 1812. Try that today. Or fifteen years ago, as my argument implies.


Wow, you really sound bitter. After all these years, you still can't get over the fact that we burnt down your beloved white house.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I knew that white house comment was coming! I heard it all before. Invade Canada!! I need ice for my beer!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

You need beer that doesn't taste like water. 

You can have some Canadian beer, but we frown on people that water it down with ice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Which country in the world is better?
Our poor people live better than the European middle class.
Taxes? What is Canada's tax rate? How about Sweden? Britain?
Firearms? Are there other countries where an average law abiding person can own and possess fully automatic weapons, such as a Browning M2 .50 cal machine gun?
Freedom? What other country has the level of personal freedom we have here?


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Pretty sure ghe reason we burnt down the Whitehouse is that we saw Americans watering down perfectly good beer with ice.
Just sayin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Which country in the world is better?
> Our poor people live better than the European middle class.
> Taxes? What is Canada's tax rate? How about Sweden? Britain?
> Firearms? Are there other countries where an average law abiding person can own and possess fully automatic weapons, such as a Browning M2 .50 cal machine gun?
> Freedom? What other country has the level of personal freedom we have here?


How long do you really expect our perceived freedoms are going to last?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

oh spare me the nonsense about the US being more free than other countries. Do you honestly believe that all the americans that grow up in slums and high crime inner city project feel free? There are neighborhoods in the US that you do not want to walk around in. Is that free? I call it retarded.

Seriously, folks. You posed a pompous question when you asked if the USA is still the greatest country in the world, and then you insulted one of your best neighbors in order to rebuke it. And, now you are probably sitting there with your jaw dropped wondering why a Canadian would decide to troll you for a few posts.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's a challenge for all of the 'we are the best' delusional. 

Get off your couch(30% obesity in the US compared to 14% in Canada) and take a vacation in one of the worst 3 cities in Canada for crime and murder. yep, take a vacation in Halifax. There isn't a neighbor in the city that will scare you. You can go around looking for trouble and there is good chance that after weeks of trying, you will fail miserably.

Then take a boat ride, or a short flight down the coast, and you'll find New York city. Boy did you guys really screw that one up!

And guess what? You can't even blame the immigrants on that one! Halifax is full of immigrants. Look up Pier 21 on the Halifax waterfront. It was an entrance point for decades worth of immigrants.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

James m said:


>


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So you're telling us that Canada is the greatest nation on earth.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't read all the posts. I know a number of Americans and they are upstanding and very cool people. 

I just look at facts. 

US is the most indebted country on the globe and in all of recorded history 
US has invaded more than 50 countries since the end of WWII killing untold millions of innocent non combatants 
US propaganda of late rivals that of Nazi Germany in its height of power
US always has some global enemy some threat to it - yet it has the most powerful and high tech army navy and Air Force ever - so how is that possible? Your government controls the nukes and the nukes of the other countries it's destroyed. Destroyed so that the global banking system can be put in place and then forced the countries into crippling debt to "kindly" rebuild them. 

So I don't care much for the country's politics or its bid to take over control of the globe. I do care for the natural beauty of the geography. And certainly some its inhabitants. 

If some schmuck showed up for work and proclaimed constantly "I am the greatest ever and you snivelling shits would be nothing without me!" He would not make to lunch. Well it's 11:30. I think being a prepper is a real smart choice.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

James m said:


> So you're telling us that Canada is the greatest nation on earth.


I refuse to answer that question until you understand that I am absolutely serious about the beer.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Not in the beer, to cool the cans or bottles in the cooler. I'm going to need a glacier.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


>


omg that was too friggin funny LOL!!

We've had at least 1000 miles of paved road leading up to our national igloo where the fm signal is quite strong for at least a decade. The only good station is WTFR WEE with John clueless. I just wish our only McDonald's was closer. It takes 3 days by dog sled to get there. And that's only if the annual moose migration is over early.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I refuse to answer that question until you understand that I am absolutely serious about the beer.


The beer is so good we don't mind the 13% tax we have to pay to drink it.

There are more murders in Santa Monica alone than all of Canada in a single year. Ya I like it here a lot. It's not perfect. But I can leave my car unlocked at night and the odds are everything will be there in the morning.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I left my keys in my car one night, when I jumped into it the next day, I found the tank filled up, the windows cleaned, and the stereo set for morning traffic reports.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> I left my keys in my car one night, when I jumped into it the next day, I found the tank filled up, the windows cleaned, and the stereo set for morning traffic reports.


You're welcome


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

James m said:


> Not in the beer, to cool the cans or bottles in the cooler. I'm going to need a glacier.


Come on over. I have been growing a glacier in my back yard. It is so that I can brew some Kokanee if the world ends.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Is America still the greatest ... yes it can be, I think we are enduring some dark times right now that cast long shadows. There is still a core of strong, red blooded Americans that need to take the helm to guide our country back on course to a greater America of tomorrow. It's time for all Americans to all be able hold their head high knowing they are doing their part by giving 8 hours of work for 8 hours of pay, from the top down. When a POTUS takes a Christmas family vacation that cost tax-payers 50 million dollars, it is unconceivable to most of us and then to rub your face in it by making statements like "I feel you middle class" and "I know where your commin from". Clearly not, the entitlement needs to go and accountability needs to rise. This would start to set the compass true for the long journey ahead.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I didn't read all the posts. I know a number of Americans and they are upstanding and very cool people.





TacticalCanuck said:


> I just look at facts.


>Just look at my TWIST on the facts and see how well I can twist them to make America look bad<



TacticalCanuck said:


> US is the most indebted country on the globe and in all of recorded history


Sure, but if we collected all the money owed to us we would be in better shape... Think WWII loans....



TacticalCanuck said:


> US has invaded more than 50 countries since the end of WWII killing untold millions of innocent non combatants


Yet we never keep any of that land, oil, or natural resources



TacticalCanuck said:


> US propaganda of late rivals that of Nazi Germany in its height of power


 As soon as you compare anything in America to Nazi germany it shows you are a flaming ignorant jerk



TacticalCanuck said:


> So I don't care much for the country's politics or its bid to take over control of the globe.


 If we wanted to take over the globe we could have done it right after WWII...

Remember I am a cute fuzzy duck


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MM, You have to say it like this: REMEMBER! I am a freakin CUTE ass DUCK! :violent:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I complain regularly at political and cultural ideas in this country that I do not agree with. I still have a lot and am grateful for it. Could it be better? Sure Could it be worse? Easily! Everyone and everywhere has its Garden of Eden as well as its warts. I have not been prosecuted of jailed for my opinions. I make a good living and get to do some of the things I want to. I am able to practice my religion. All of these are being encroached upon where ever you are. You must be vigilant and politically aware. Participate by participating in the political processes to try to protect ones self. I will not win the day all the time but it will not be for a lack of trying. The founding ideals were awesome. Along the way they changed somewhat and not for the better. I personally do not have a country I would prefer to live in compared to mine at this time. Rest assured if I wind up in Canada or somewhere else, it is God awful here.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If I understand correctly, the Chinese navy is or was conducting military exercises up around Alaska. The US never would have allowed that a few decades ago.

Also, as I understand it, Putin has been testing the north with bombers, and Canadian jets are answering the challenge.

This world is going to get a whole lot less friendly when China starts dictating terms to the US. The worst part, you guys are doing it to yourselves.

Almost 50 million Americans on food stamps. WTF? And some of you actually blame the people instead of the country. I find that very shallow and bigoted. 

When we talk about Surviving in a SHTF scenario, the word community comes up. You guys are letting the federal gov stick their noses into community matters. Charity starts in the community. Accountability starts in the community. I don't see very many strong communities anymore. Instead we drive into our remotely controlled garages, never meeting the neighbors and never giving a damn.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

America is just a market for foreigner made goods. It's economies like that which can't stand forever. It's not too late to change that. But nobody will stand up.


----------

